# Fishing the last month



## Icefisher15 (Jun 20, 2007)

Havent been on the forums too much lately because I have been fishing most of the time and will be continuing to do so. I got to my place in Wisconsin for a couple weeks and then got to go on a lake erie walleye charter for my graduation. Took some pics along the way, no real big smallmouth yet, but they will come(hopefully) been having a great time enjoying the last summer of my life that I can just up and go fishing whenever I really want to. First pic the walleye in my left hand is my dads which was caught about five minutes after mine. Mine ran 25 and a quarter and my dads was 25 and a half, this walleye is my personal best so far. Caught a ton of fish on all trips. The flathead in the pic was caught on a white tube jig which isnt as common for me(not many flathead where I fish).

*THE PICTURES*

https://tinboats.net/forum/images/displayimage.php?album=37&pos=0


----------



## Jim (Jun 20, 2007)

It looks like you had a reel good time  . The Bass with the big eye cracks me up every time I look at it. It looks like you caught a variety of fish on your trip! 

Good job bud! =D>


----------

